# Education level



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

What's your education level? Just curious.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I got BS in 72 and MEd in 74. Not really sure how much more I have. Went back and got English certification. Made another run for Administration Certification. Quit on that 6 hours short. Decided I didn't want to be a principal. I think I have enough extra hours to have a PhD.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

YIKES!!!, am I the only one with no education?


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Graduated high school, learned more about the world and its people outside of school.

My education surpasses many of my friends who went to/still going to college/university.

I learn for the sake of learning, I find it fun. Hence why I'm on all sorts of forums and spend a lot of my free time at work researching and learning all sorts of stuff.

If you took one look at me, you would say this guy is a dropout and doesn't have a job; or works at McDonald's. Lol, I have a body full of visible and non-visible tattoos; including the sides of my face.

I also have a great paying job at a mine, and owned/operated a concert photography business, where I made 3-4 times what I make at the mine.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Graduated H.S. and took a couple of night classes at college while working full time at a job but I was so sick of school by then that I was ready to be done with it so didn't come close to getting a degree. I do have 6 credit hours of accounting, not that it means much. LOL


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I graduated high school & the Army came calling ! They were after everyone back in the late 60's.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

More than I can use, less than I want.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

After I got out of the Marines I went to school for an electrical engineering, with a minor in computer sciences. End of my second wife got pregnant so I had to quit and get a full time job.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Trade school graduate and 2 associates degrees but no bachelors degree so really doesn't fit anywhere on your poll.

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you asking how much education we have or what honors we have been recognized with ?

I’ve learned a lot. 
Forgot some
Some of it was wrong
So I’d say about 57


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an AA, BA, and a Master....but honestly learned more about life farming then I ever did in college


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

hardrock said:


> YIKES!!!, am I the only one with no education?


Hardly likely you seem to be well educated.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I studied engineering at Michigan State for two years right out of high school, then dropped out to start a business with my dad and brother. When we ran out of money and closed the shop I did drafting and technical analysis work, and got married. Five years after leaving school I returned and earned a BS in mechanical engineering. 

Like others who have posted I consider myself basically self-educated. Though I liked college I find I have learned a lot more from life than from school.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Homesteaders are generally self sufficient, self preserving, and in many cases self taught and self educated. The irony there is how much knowledge a homesteader carries and shares for others to benefit.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I have an AAS, a BS and a MS. After getting all of that, I started to learn the important stuff.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Hardly likely you seem to be well educated.


Thanks. IMO, my formal education really meant I was tough enough to stick it out until I got that diploma. 

I guess I'm trying to say is that my formal education did give me the basics I needed.
My real learning came from the many opportunities, I had in my life, that I went after with all I had.

I do understand, in my working life, I had many opportunities probably not possible today and for that I am thankful.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

B.S. Soil Science
B.S. Agronomy
M.S. Soil Science


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Still paying off student loans and haven't worked in my field in over 6 years with no plan of ever going back. It was all likely a waste of my time and money. And all based on a decision I made as a teen on " what I wanted to be when I grow up..." . And it's a complete 180° from what my 40 yo self now sees as the ideal life.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

HeavyHauler said:


> Graduated high school, learned more about the world and its people outside of school.
> 
> My education surpasses many of my friends who went to/still going to college/university.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I always assume a well tatted person is gainfully employed since ink cost $ and good ink cost $$$$.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't see "PHD in BS" on the list.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't see "PHD in BS" on the list.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't see "PHD in BS" on the list.


Since PhD stands for “Pile it higher and deeper” it really needs no modifier.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Decades after 192 college credit hours, I found there were three classes that did the most for me in life. The most important was a summer class. The faculty deliberately kept the course content secret. Since the previous class from the instructor was an analytical methods review class which we all liked, all of us signed up for the instructor's next course. You could imagine the shock when the instructor told us on the first day we would be reading 200 books over the next six weeks. There were lots of deer in headlight looks.

Contrary to the program which was about quantitative analysis, the class was about qualitative analysis. How do you understand something when you cannot apply math to it? That took me off a single minded path engendered by engineering school and opened my mind in ways I never thought possible. I'm still discovering new directions and constantly confirming that what I don't know is infinitely greater than what I do know.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

dmm1976 said:


> Honestly, I always assume a well tatted person is gainfully employed since ink cost $ and good ink cost $$$$.


Maybe, maybe not depending on where it was done.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Darren said:


> Maybe, maybe not depending on where it was done.


Even in the flash parlours , a tattoo the size of a half dollar is $50. When you start getting into sleeves and larger pieces the rate is 100-200 an hour. More if the artist is good or well known.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

dmm1976 said:


> Even in the flash parlours , a tattoo the size of a half dollar is $50. When you start getting into sleeves and larger pieces the rate is 100-200 an hour. More if the artist is good or well known.


Those are US prices. Go to the Philippines or Thailand and you can get some really nice work for cheap.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

catsboy said:


> Those are US prices. Go to the Philippines or Thailand and you can get some really nice work for cheap.


Travelling would mean you have means and are usually gainfully employed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Darren said:


> Maybe, maybe not depending on where it was done.


Good tats are expensive. My youngest daughter had a full sleeve of Harry Potter original work done in Virginia, it shocked me how much she has invested in that art. She just started the opposite leg on Saturday, it's the iconic Rosie the Riveter with "Nevertheless, she persisted" above it with flowers beneath. I didn't ask the cost, but I know she just received a substantial bonus from work. And everything costs more in SoCal.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

catsboy said:


> Those are US prices. Go to the Philippines or Thailand and you can get some really nice work for cheap.


And pay 3k to get there lol. I actually gave up on tatts because of the cost. I couldn't afford good work and I wasn't willing to settle for less.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Travelling would mean you have means and are usually gainfully employed.


Yes employed by my Uncle Sam and went where ever my orders said to go. While I don't have any tats, a promise I made to my mother before shipping out, they were very popular among a large percentage of the young men I served with.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

catsboy said:


> Yes employed by my Uncle Sam and went where ever my orders said to go. While I don't have any tats, a promise I made to my mother before shipping out, they were very popular among a large percentage of the young men I served with.


I was similarly employed. Are tattoos more of a WestPAC thing? I don't recall lots of them in the Sixth Fleet.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Darren said:


> I was similarly employed. Are tattoos more of a WestPAC thing? I don't recall lots of them in the Sixth Fleet.


I was a West Pac Marine (air wing) and I think they were a big thing with the grunts. "Death Before Dishonor" was really popular. Don't know if your familiar with Marine Corp history but "Manila" John Basilone had one that he actually got while in the army. It was like a rite of passage for guys in the 7th Marines to get one just like his. Don't the Navy guys look down on the Pacific Fleet guys?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

College drop out. Went to school to be a preschool teacher but met a guy and did the stupid thing of dropping out.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

catsboy said:


> I was a West Pac Marine (air wing) and I think they were a big thing with the grunts. "Death Before Dishonor" was really popular. Don't know if your familiar with Marine Corp history but "Manila" John Basilone had one that he actually got while in the army. It was like a rite of passage for guys in the 7th Marines to get one just like his. Don't the Navy guys look down on the Pacific Fleet guys?


After hearing tales of Subic, East Coast sailors probably envied the WestPAC guys. Naples, etc. wasn't even close. You could count on seeing the same women in the bars in almost every port.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I got my education in England. Registered Mental (psychiatric) Nurse; State Registered Nurse (general nursing); had to leave the midwifery training program when I got married and started a family. I returned to general and took advanced courses in burns, cardiology and intensive care. BSc in Life Sciences, with emphasis on genetics, physiology, chemistry and biochemistry. That midwifery training sure helps at lambing/kidding time


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

went back to school in my late 30s ; to get the paper deplomas , and certifications needed in our trades for advancement


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

catsboy said:


> I was a West Pac Marine (air wing) and I think they were a big thing with the grunts. "Death Before Dishonor" was really popular. Don't know if your familiar with Marine Corp history but "Manila" John Basilone had one that he actually got while in the army. It was like a rite of passage for guys in the 7th Marines to get one just like his. *Don't the Navy guys look down on the Pacific Fleet guys?*


Not sure what the navy thinks but they are a taxi service for Marines and in more modern terms, Uber for Marines! I’m all sorts of tatted up but I can hide them all if I choose.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Although I have a degree, I believe most of my useful education came from the school of hard knocks.
I remember one coworker say to another, long winded coworker, (who had just tooted his own educational horn ) that a rectal thermometer had degrees too.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I didn't feel the need for a Doctorate, I already had a post hole digger. Dad used to tell people he had the highest educated tractor driver in the county. I had Master's degree by then.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Not sure what the navy thinks but they are a taxi service for Marines and in more modern terms, Uber for Marines! I’m all sorts of tatted up but I can hide them all if I choose.



Taxi, funny. All you guys are is security to protect the Navy, the important branch of the service


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't recommend my kids going to college unless they are really motivated to do so. I got into a prestigious college after high school, and went because "that's what you do," and I'm the oldest kid so I didn't have anyone ahead of me to learn from. So that didn't go over so well. I went back and got my AA in science in my 20s. I'd like to get my bachelors eventually, it'd help me get a promotion, but I don't have the time right now. 

I'm recommending trade school for my teenager, he's not very academic. He's thinking about welding or auto mechanic. Who knows about my little guy.

My two little sisters in their mid 20s have useless degrees that they don't use, and they both live at home, don't have driver's licenses, and only one has a job. It's all in the degree you go for. Music degree gets you nothing but debt.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

dmm1976 said:


> Honestly, I always assume a well tatted person is gainfully employed since ink cost $ and good ink cost $$$$.


A lot of older people don't get that. Especially on a similar type forum.

And it does cost quite a bit of money. The guy here charges $150-200 an hour. He does great work, he did a few of my wife's tattoos. So I went to him, gave him my drawings and said "put them on my face." It was the first time he had tattooed someone's face, and he did a great job on them. I gave him a $100 tip for not messing my face up.

I got my first tattoo when I was 12 years old, at a tattoo parlour. Only one place would do it, even with my Dad's permission. He made me a deal, if I cried getting the tattoo; I had to pay the $70. If I didn't, he had to pay.

Guess who paid? It wasn't me.

I had 4-5 tattoos by the time I finished high school. I paid for each one after my first tattoo. I worked two jobs and went to high school, and I still graduated on time.

If I wanted anything besides food and shelter, I had to work to get the money for it. So I worked two jobs all throughout high school, and worked for the construction company I do now each summer from 14 years old to 17 years old. 

Then I came up here again to work a couple more times and stayed this last time around.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

High school diploma, some community college classes here and there but never pursued a degree. Have learned a lot from the school of life and a few things the hard way from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

PlayingInDirt said:


> I don't recommend my kids going to college unless they are really motivated to do so. I got into a prestigious college after high school, and went because "that's what you do," and I'm the oldest kid so I didn't have anyone ahead of me to learn from. So that didn't go over so well. I went back and got my AA in science in my 20s. I'd like to get my bachelors eventually, it'd help me get a promotion, but I don't have the time right now.
> 
> I'm recommending trade school for my teenager, he's not very academic. He's thinking about welding or auto mechanic. Who knows about my little guy.
> 
> My two little sisters in their mid 20s have useless degrees that they don't use, and they both live at home, don't have driver's licenses, and only one has a job. It's all in the degree you go for. Music degree gets you nothing but debt.


Many found out college was a waste of time and money. An instructor in a college biology class was surprised to find out the students in the class thought they would get six figure salaries once they got their bachelors degree. They were shocked when she told that she was making $32,000 a year with a masters. A high school graduate in the same county who was good at math got a job pipe-lining and did make six figures.

I tell kids if they're willing to travel and want to work with their hands get into a union apprentice program. Watch for announcements of openings in the programs. Oil field work is another decent paying job although it has its ups and downs. Just don't take on a lot of debt and get caught by a downturn.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

High school, Machinist school, and then 2 years of college with my GI bill before going into business for myself


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

PlayingInDirt said:


> I don't recommend my kids going to college unless they are really motivated to do so. I got into a prestigious college after high school, and went because "that's what you do," and I'm the oldest kid so I didn't have anyone ahead of me to learn from. So that didn't go over so well. I went back and got my AA in science in my 20s. I'd like to get my bachelors eventually, it'd help me get a promotion, but I don't have the time right now.
> 
> I'm recommending trade school for my teenager, he's not very academic. He's thinking about welding or auto mechanic. Who knows about my little guy.
> 
> My two little sisters in their mid 20s have useless degrees that they don't use, and they both live at home, don't have driver's licenses, and only one has a job. It's all in the degree you go for. Music degree gets you nothing but debt.


Equipment is way better. I tried the auto world and it was miserable. Very high turn over rate in auto shops. Many equipment dealers will run internships and some goes as far as paying the college and then hiring once done at a substantial pay raise.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Darren said:


> Many found out college was a waste of time and money. An instructor in a college biology class was surprised to find out the students in the class thought they would get six figure salaries once they got their bachelors degree. They were shocked when she told that she was making $32,000 a year with a masters. A high school graduate in the same county who was good at math got a job pipe-lining and did make six figures.
> 
> I tell kids if they're willing to travel and want to work with their hands get into a union apprentice program. Watch for announcements of openings in the programs. Oil field work is another decent paying job although it has its ups and downs. Just don't take on a lot of debt and get caught by a downturn.


Vo-tech is great.
Darren, I did 'stick it out' with formal education, after I did some other things first. Guess I was different in that way.
The piece of paper I was most proud of was the one I received was a journeyman electrical license. Two yrs. vo-tech, then two yrs. OTJ / all 4 yrs. as apprentice, then one of the hardest tests I ever took, then viola. And I worked all that time. 
Works very well and you're debt free.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Good friend of mine is a tattoo artist. Makes great money. I would love a large piece, but like DMM I'm picky and want something really expensive, and don't have the disposable income to go through with it. Maybe someday. 



Darren said:


> I tell kids if they're willing to travel and want to work with their hands get into a union apprentice program. Watch for announcements of openings in the programs. Oil field work is another decent paying job although it has its ups and downs. Just don't take on a lot of debt and get caught by a downturn.


I'll look into that. I'm sure you all know who Mike Rowe Is? He has a scholarship program I'm pushing my teenager to apply for, but he needs to make up his mind what he's going to do first. Right now, I'm thinking he wants to get a regular job and figure it out from there. Good friend of ours does HVAC which has been really good for him... but he's done a lot of traveling. Not such a big deal as a young man, but not so fun once you want to settle down. 



Texaspredatorhu said:


> Equipment is way better. I tried the auto world and it was miserable. Very high turn over rate in auto shops. Many equipment dealers will run internships and some goes as far as paying the college and then hiring once done at a substantial pay raise.


Thanks for the tip! I'll suggest it!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

AA Liberal Arts and Sciences Humanities
BA Public Policy and Government
Phlebotomy Certificate
AA Dance
AA Musical Theater
yep, I'm eclectic...and honestly, I learn more through being an autodidact than anything.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I put in twelve years of formal education, graduated high school in 69, then went on to hard knocks for another 12 years, returned to formal schooling in 81. Lacked about two weeks of graduating in 83 when the Feds came in and chained the doors, went back to knocks until I retired in 09. Been pretty much coasting on cruise control ever since.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I taught computer classes and was a certified instructor for Novell, Microsoft, CIW (Internet), and ComTIA. In addition to instructor certification, I had to be certified in each class I taught. Initially they all required that an instructor attend the class and pass the exam at the instructor level before they could teach the class. Eventually they dropped the requirement to sit the class, but still required passing the instructor exam.

The reason I bring this up is it forced me to both learn extremely technical information quickly and to be able to teach the material in a hands-on class. I did this for about 10 years. During the last 2 years, I also earned a M Ed degree.

When I "retired" I decided to earn a Ph D so that I could teach college (BA, MA, and Ph D) on a part-time basis. After 1 semester, I quit. The bureaucratic crap that goes on in universities is beyond stupid. I found absolutely no emphasis on quality teaching and 2 of my 3 teachers had no teaching experience and barely knew the material.

I met with my advisor and the head of the department and explained that I thought a PhD program would be about exploring, challenging, discussing, theorizing, and sharing ideas, but instead it was rote memorization and writing fairly simple papers. What was interesting was they both agreed with me.

I could learn the material on my own in less time and at a deeper level than when attending the classes. What needs to be done is to make it possible for people to take the exams without requiring they attend classes. A person should be able to earn a degree for a nominal fee that covers testing and certification. The tech companies already perfected this, so it's simply a matter of colleges giving up their monopoly.

ETA: I know you can test out of some classes, but I am talking about earning a degree thru self study. A couple of colleges offer it, but most don't.


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

Cosmetology grad, then an AS, then an AAS, now working on a BS. The only ones in any way related are the last two, some 15 years apart.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The maternal side of my family was formally educated, my grandmother was a Alfred University educated school teacher, her husband (my grandfather) graduated from AU with a degree in Animal Husbandry and had a premier dairy. My uncle graduated Alfred Ag and Tech with a degree in Animal Husbandry. My father only graduated high school because of my mother's help (she let him cheat off her and did his homework) he tried college via the GI bill but decided being a cheating, dishonorable useyourimagination was easier and became a salesman, which he was quite good at. My brother followed in his footsteps, I went to college and left the area. 

My mother's family was very poor, and she was bright but married badly. She never had the option of an education that could have gotten her out of a horribly abuse marriage, she could never have supported my brother and I and there was very little hope of child support in those days, so she was forced to stay. She died at 49 of heart disease brought on by alcoholism, if she had had an education, training, anything that may not have happened. I was 20 when she died, and I decided I was never, ever going to dependent on other person, and I would have the education and skill to support myself and any children I had. 

There is nothing wrong with not having a college degree, but to think you can truly succeed in the present economy without skills/training/education of some sort is ridiculous. Two people working minimum wage with a couple kids can't afford a home in most parts of the country, in some places they couldn't afford rent without government assistance.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Darren said:


> Many found out college was a waste of time and money. An instructor in a college biology class was surprised to find out the students in the class thought they would get six figure salaries once they got their bachelors degree. They were shocked when she told that she was making $32,000 a year with a masters. A high school graduate in the same county who was good at math got a job pipe-lining and did make six figures.
> 
> I tell kids if they're willing to travel and want to work with their hands get into a union apprentice program. Watch for announcements of openings in the programs. Oil field work is another decent paying job although it has its ups and downs. Just don't take on a lot of debt and get caught by a downturn.


Knew a woman around 45. She had just got out if prison for drugs but was determined to do things right. I rented her my RV for two years for 200 a month all bills paid. I broke even mostly. 

Anyway, she did get on her feet by waitressing and went to a trade school for a two year class then went to Exxon and did downhole operations. Starting pay was 75k. I saw her last year and she is now making 125k and has only been doing it for three years now. Its amazing what can happen with a simple trade. From prison to six figures in 6 years.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Equipment is way better. I tried the auto world and it was miserable. Very high turn over rate in auto shops. Many equipment dealers will run internships and some goes as far as paying the college and then hiring once done at a substantial pay raise.


There is a shortage of them there people. I dont understand why more wont go into it. I have a friend that just fell into it. He was a carpenter/welder depending on what was hiring. A shop asked him to take a big rig brake class. They would pay. He hasnt looked back. They just keep sending him to classes and he keeps getting raises. They do 10% 401k instead of 3 or 5. Full coverage insurance/disability/life. Paid for in full. They have to make him take vacation because he likes to work.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> What's your education level? Just curious.


Worked in the Engineering field for major oil co. for 30 years. They paid for my college . Ever degree I got another step up in pay. Went to college for 8 years. Have degrees in 5 engineering fields.
Good education 4 years in USMC. 3 years in Turkey and 1 year 29 Palms, Ca.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I clicked College because I'm only lackadaisically working toward a Masters...



PlayingInDirt said:


> I don't recommend my kids going to college unless they are really motivated to do so. I got into a prestigious college after high school, and went because "that's what you do," and I'm the oldest kid so I didn't have anyone ahead of me to learn from. So that didn't go over so well. I went back and got my AA in science in my 20s. I'd like to get my bachelors eventually, it'd help me get a promotion, but I don't have the time right now.


I don't recommend it either, usually. And I'm a teacher. Unless a kid is truly ready and motivated, it's an expensive mistake to thrust on a young kid. Besides, there are jobs they can get fresh out of high school (wind turbine tech as an immediate example) that pays far better than *I* get, and requires nothing but a short course, or even company-provided training!
My very bright, graduating senior is headed off in to the Navy because he would have been a mess in college and then an _indebted_ mess.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a plan to pay off all my student loans a year or two after college. I hate interest. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Went to university to play football, ended up with a BSc with a math major, computer science major and economics minor. Didn’t decide to upgrade the math minor to a major until year 4 which meant 6 upper level math classes during football season (full course load was 5 classes). That was an interesting semester


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> I have a plan to pay off all my student loans a year or two after college. I hate interest. I'll let you know how it goes.


What’s your major?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> What’s your major?


Not relevant, as I plan on using money from real estate investment to pay it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I plan on using money from real estate investment to pay it.


You're selling your travel trailer?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Not relevant, as I plan on using money from real estate investment to pay it.


Yeah, ok. Let me know when reality kicks in.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Yeah, ok. Let me know when reality kicks in.


In what way will reality kick in? What does "reality kicks in" mean?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You're selling your travel trailer?


Yes, from the sale of one TT, I expect enough to buy the property, from the sale of the other TT, enough to build a small house, and I can live in the third TT while I build the house, after which I can see the house and based on local housing market, make enough to erase all debt after I graduate. And I can live in the house while I finish school. 

The other option is to publish the book I have written, which could generate even more profit, depending on whether or not publisher picks it up. I expect it to be quite attractive.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Yes, from the sale of one TT, I expect enough to buy the property, from the sale of the other TT, enough to build a small house, and I can live in the third TT while I build the house, after which I can see the house and based on local housing market, make enough to erase all debt after I graduate. And I can live in the house while I finish school.
> 
> The other option is to publish the book I have written, which could generate even more profit, depending on whether or not publisher picks it up. I expect it to be quite attractive.


So basically what I'm seeing here is you really don't have a "plan" at all.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So basically what I'm seeing here is you really don't have a "plan" at all.


Looks like a plan to me. Lots of ifs and maybes in it, but it's better than no plan at all. I have made some fair money at times in the real estate game, it can happen. It happens a bit more often if your job puts you at the head of the line so to speak by being in the office when the bargains walk through the door looking to sell though. It also helps to have a list at your fingertips of a few hundred folks actively looking to purchase the type of property you have just picked up at a bargain price. I used to collect a lot of commissions from investors just like HF as well. Those folks usually didn't have the time and resources like our office had, so they would shop around, pick up a lot somewhere on the cheap, improve it, then list it with us to sell for them. We made an honest buck, they made an honest buck, and a new land/home owner acquired their dream.... Win win win. 

I had one buyer come in and buy a really nice farm that my coworker and I owned, payed cash for it, around $300k. I asked him what he did for a living.... He sold books.... Lots of books! He had something like 16 at that time, each had sold at least a million copies. About a year later he bought another farm that I had just acquired, again cash sale... Yup, he'd written another book.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have made some fair money at times in the real estate game, it can happen.


Yes, money can be made in real estate if you're selling it for a commission.

I just find it hard to believe a couple of used travel trailers are worth enough to buy land and finance the building of a house that can be sold at a big profit.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I almost graduated from Trump University, but, then.........

geo


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, money can be made in real estate if you're selling it for a commission.
> 
> I just find it hard to believe a couple of used travel trailers are worth enough to buy land and finance the building of a house that can be sold at a big profit.


Commissions are nice too, but the money is in buying and reselling. In my 11 years my best year I earned around $16k in commissions. After I got involved with buying and selling $50k in profits were the norm. You would be surprised what can be done with just a few thousand for seed money. I once bought a small place, built a little cabin on it. Had a total of $6,000 in it, sold it for $27,500. More than enough profit to pay off my student loans a couple times over.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> In what way will reality kick in? What does "reality kicks in" mean?


It means you have unrealistic expectations of the future. If you do it great. If you don’t I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, money can be made in real estate if you're selling it for a commission.
> 
> I just find it hard to believe a couple of used travel trailers are worth enough to buy land and finance the building of a house that can be sold at a big profit.


Not when one is a vintage Airstream in excellent exterior condition and the other is a 43' Bighorn.  

Not trying to brag, just defending my actual plan. I mean it will be a stretch, but remodeling that house in Missouri was a stretch too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I mean it will be a stretch


I believe that part.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I believe that part.


Your skepticism only reinforces that I'm doing a good job.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Your skepticism only reinforces that *I'm doing a good job.*


That's not possible, since you haven't started yet.
You're only talking about doing it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MoonRiver said:


> I could learn the material on my own in less time and at a deeper level than when attending the classes. What needs to be done is to make it possible for people to take the exams without requiring they attend classes. A person should be able to earn a degree for a nominal fee that covers testing and certification. The tech companies already perfected this, so it's simply a matter of colleges giving up their monopoly.
> 
> ETA: I know you can test out of some classes, but I am talking about earning a degree thru self study. A couple of colleges offer it, but most don't.


 Off hand do you remember where they might be?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> Off hand do you remember where they might be?


Sorry, no. It was over 15 years ago, so info wouldn't be current anyway. There used to be a really good forum that had all the current info, so a search might find a similar forum. This might help get you started. One thing you want to make sure of is that the college is accredited by a recognized accrediting agency.

http://time.com/money/2887415/degre...lleges-now-let-you-pass-a-test-to-earn-a-b-a/


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Not relevant, as I plan on using money from real estate investment to pay it.


Thats commendable. I know this can be done. I have to ask though, how is this way of making money in relation to your college education? 

I met a guy in OK that skipped college and did just what you are talking about. At the ripe old age of 23 he bought a bike and traveled to the southern most tip of South America. Hitting every country in between. Took two years to do it all. His rent money on 4 houses while not substantial yet covered it all.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Thats commendable. I know this can be done. I have to ask though, how is this way of making money in relation to your college education?
> 
> I met a guy in OK that skipped college and did just what you are talking about. At the ripe old age of 23 he bought a bike and traveled to the southern most tip of South America. Hitting every country in between. Took two years to do it all. His rent money on 4 houses while not substantial yet covered it all.


It's not, it's just a way to pay off the student loans using alternative sources. I may not even get a job with my degree - might become a novelist or entrepreneur instead. Just want the degree for backup really. I hate having bosses and people telling me what to do. (I'm sure that's not obvious.  )

Although not really. In university jobs your bosses are pretty easy going and treat you with respect, not like some shop job where you get yelled at all the time.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> It's not, it's just a way to pay off the student loans using alternative sources. I may not even get a job with my degree - might become a novelist or entrepreneur instead. Just want the degree for backup really. I hate having bosses and people telling me what to do. (I'm sure that's not obvious.  )
> 
> Although not really. In university jobs your bosses are pretty easy going and treat you with respect, *not like some shop job where you get yelled at all the time.*


HR ruined those days! I see my boss once a month for a safety meeting and talk to him via email. Great time!!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

interesting that no one has dropped out of college yet many have not graduated.......


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Surveys show that 98% of answers to 87% of online surveys are lies. The reason is that 95% of the people surveyed know that the government is behind 93% of the surveys and already knows 99% of the answers.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I knew that.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Clem said:


> Surveys show that 98% of answers to 87% of online surveys are lies. The reason is that 95% of the people surveyed know that the government is behind 93% of the surveys and already knows 99% of the answers.



That survey was done in 2006 and is no longer valid


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> That survey was done in 2006 and is no longer valid


So, do you think people are more truthful or less truthful since that survey? 

Or maybe the government now knows all the answers.


----------



## AggieChris (May 9, 2015)

BS in Maritime Administration from Texas A&M Galveston in 2004. I should be a PHD with the time it took me to earn it, but learned more about life and business on the journey than I ever did in the classroom.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

7 years of college. BS degree, never learned anything useful.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> interesting that no one has dropped out of college yet many have not graduated.......


In my case I didn't drop out, I was set to graduate with honors in a couple weeks when the Feds came and locked the place down. Something about the mucky mucks fudging with grant money.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ksfarmer said:


> 7 years of college. BS degree, never learned anything useful.


I've met a lot of fellers with bs degrees, some with ms (more of the same) degrees and even a few with PhDs (piled higher and deeper) that never seemed to have learned anything useful either!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the person, not the education. I’m an Associate Degree RN. Some of the best nurses I worked with were LPNs and some of the dumbest we’re BSNs. Some people just cant stand the thought of 4 more years of school but if you are set on being a teacher, that’s what you need to do. Our local high school started a program in cooperation with a local manufacturing company. The kids do internships there in high school then have a good paying job waiting. Fabulous. Our son went to a junior college and our daughter to a liberal arts college. It’s what was best for each. She wants to work in social work so it will be a masters degree for her.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Most every member of this forum has a degree in BS.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Many can claim PHD.......


----------



## zwarte (Apr 12, 2011)

BS in zoology
MS in wildlife ecology

Was good/lucky enough to get a job in my field. Without the credentials, I would not have had a chance. Now comfortably retired with a farm, a house in town and a camper.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

High school diploma, comfortably retired, own a farm, two houses in town, five houses in the country, four automobiles, three motor cycles, two campers and partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Many can claim PHD.......


I have three. One has wooden handles , one has fiberglass handles and the best one is on the tractor !!!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> High school diploma, comfortably retired, own a farm, two houses in town, five houses in the country, four automobiles, three motor cycles, two campers and partridge in a pear tree.


Isn't life grand when the tenants pay for our lifestyle !


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TripleD said:


> Isn't life grand when the tenants pay for our lifestyle !


My tenants don't pay one thin dime towards my lifestyle. They pay for their lifestyle. I pay for my lifestyle. That being said.... Life is grand.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

“Despite his undoubted intelligence, Hawking was modest about his gifts. When asked in a 2004 interview with _The New York Times_ what his IQ is, Hawking gave a curt reply: “I have no idea. People who boast about their IQ are losers.””

https://www.yahoo.com/news/stephen-hawking-iq-physicist-called-095633495.html


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> “Despite his undoubted intelligence, Hawking was modest about his gifts. When asked in a 2004 interview with _The New York Times_ what his IQ is, Hawking gave a curt reply: “I have no idea. People who boast about their IQ are losers.””
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/stephen-hawking-iq-physicist-called-095633495.html


He was probably a welder at heart then. 

Its sad to see him go though.


----------

